
Movie Studios Back Oracle in Supreme Court Fight over Computer Code - adrian_mrd
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/movie-studios-back-oracle-supreme-court-fight-computer-code-1279929
======
aurizon
Partners in crime - this alone negates the Oracle POV...

